# Funkapotamous zine from St Louis



## ScumRag (Nov 15, 2018)

Really showing my age here but this was a great zine from the early 1990s that was a mix of skate culture & punk.

I'm trying desperately to find old copies and have even checked archive.org but nothing comes up.

Any leads greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 15, 2018)

i feel ya on tracking down old zines, ive been looking for a copy of a zine that i think had undermountain in the title but its been at least 10 years since i had a copy of it and cant seem to find any info about it.

i had a ex years back that after we broke up tore up and burned a bunch of my zines that even if i remembered the names im sure are impossible to find anymore. best of luck man!


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 16, 2018)

Word.

Bummer on the ex. They have a tendency to be über insane in my life, too.


----------



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

Hmm, Maybe a browse on i2p or similar network could bring something up if you cant find it by normal means.


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 16, 2018)

Sleipnir said:


> Hmm, Maybe a browse on i2p or similar network could bring something up if you cant find it by normal means.



I'll check thanks


----------

